# Thermostat Mod?



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone replace the cheap, hard to set thermostat with something digital?

Merry Christmas
Allsixofus


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Haven't seen one, but that sure would be nice.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Allsixofus said:


> Anyone replace the cheap, hard to set thermostat with something digital?
> 
> Merry Christmas
> Allsixofus


As opposed to the digital remote control????

The Carrier's remote runs the furnace, soI would imagine you would have to put in a complete new thermostat and take it off the remote control.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know someone about a year and a half ago actually got rid of the remote and rewired it to have an old fashioned wall unit type...

I have looked for that mod for a year and can't find who did it ...

I would love to have a wall mounted thermostat (like in the house) instead of the electronic thing ....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I know someone about a year and a half ago actually got rid of the remote and rewired it to have an old fashioned wall unit type...
> 
> I have looked for that mod for a year and can't find who did it ...
> 
> I would love to have a wall mounted thermostat (like in the house) instead of the electronic thing ....


Yuppers - it has been done.

http://home.comcast.net/~morodat/hunter_install.html

http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/hunterstat.htm

http://www.klenger.net/arctic-fox/hunter-tstat/index.html

There is more out there, but this should get you started. When I finish the other four or five things in line first, I will do this.

Sluggo


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- did the reading ... but what I am looking for is if someone has something that has specifically been done to convert Carrier to a wall thermostat ... these seem to be about Coleman and others...

the hard part is that these discuss replacing an exsisting mechanical with digital -- my problem is that we are trying to install a digital where there is nothing to replace


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> OK -- did the reading ... but what I am looking for is if someone has something that has specifically been done to convert Carrier to a wall thermostat ... these seem to be about Coleman and others...
> 
> the hard part is that these discuss replacing an exsisting mechanical with digital -- my problem is that we are trying to install a digital where there is nothing to replace


I have no carrier experience. Are you saying that the remote IS the thermostat?

I'll see what I can find...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Several of us have done it. The furnace is just 2 wires that when connected the furnace turns on. I used a cheap slect tronic Hunter thermostat from Wally-World.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Several of us have done it. The furnace is just 2 wires that when connected the furnace turns on. I used a cheap slect tronic Hunter thermostat from Wally-World.


You can do it just for the furnace only, I think!!! I did it and the furnace work great more of a true temp at what it set at degree wise!! Wall-Mounted Thermostat -
Carrier's new wall-mounted
thermostat offers "just-like-home"
features to control RV comfort. '''' heat/cool models only''''
Select Air Conditioning, Heat
([heat/cool models] only), and
Fan modes of operation.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> OK -- did the reading ... but what I am looking for is if someone has something that has specifically been done to convert Carrier to a wall thermostat ... these seem to be about Coleman and others...
> 
> the hard part is that these discuss replacing an exsisting mechanical with digital -- my problem is that we are trying to install a digital where there is nothing to replace


I have no carrier experience. Are you saying that the remote IS the thermostat?

I'll see what I can find...
[/quote]

The Carrier remote is not the thermostat. The control wires for the furnace come from the AC/Furnace control board in the ceiling. It is just a relay to the furnace and it is just two wires. You can route those wires to a regular wall mounted thermostat or you can even use one of the wireless ones to control the furnace.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Andy,

Are you saying that Carrier has wireless thermostats that can be used in the Outback?

Do they go belwo 63?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Do they go belwo 63?


You need to go below 63?









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Do they go belwo 63?
> 
> 
> You need to go below 63?
> ...


Man..that's cold.


----------

